# Help ID'ing



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

I purchased this plant yesterday, no idea what it is.

edit: the spikey one with yellowish leaves.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Could either be hottonia or proserpinaca palustris.

It's most likely the hottonia, as it is green. This is its emersed form and it will gradually turn into a snowflake shape. In higher light, or closer to the top of the tank, it will retain more of this broad-leafed serrated edge form.


----------



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

ahh, I vaguely remember it being marked 'proserpinaca palustris' now that you mention it.

you think this is the emersed form? should be interesting to grow nonetheless. I have never seen this plant around Toronto before.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Proserpinaca is a beautiful plant. However, it does not tolerate shade very well. As it grows, submerged, the stems become quite brittle nd delicate, but it is well worth it to have something this beautiful.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

while the greel leaves do look similar to the Emersed version of 'proserpinaca palustris' the lower portions do not resemble the plant at all.

I have a tank full of Mermaid(proserpinaca palustris) and none look like the pic in the first post. Mine all look loke what Sarah posted!


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

looks like Proserpinaca palustris to me, it does not look like Hottonia palustris. Hottonia is bright green. I think that is the emersed from of Proserpinaca palustris.


----------



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

I did some digging and came across this:

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/3506023812/m/9536014943

looks like its the emersed form. If that's the case, will it convert to submersed fairly easily.. or will it just die off?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, that's _Proserpinaca palustris_. It will adapt to submersed life without a problem, but it's a gradual process for that plant and takes a good while. The teeth on the leaves become more noticeable over time. Give it a few weeks.


----------

